# Burglarized Again



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

Must Be Something About The Fall. Got A Call At 5:00 This Morning From The Police.

Front Door Bashed In And Cash Regisiter Laying In The Middle Of The Floor. Video Is Very Grainy

Had To Close Today To Regroup Will Be Open Tomorrow.

For All Of You Living In Extremely Safe Cities This Would Be Your Chance To Get In Another Jab At Portsmouth Which It Probably Deserves.

Honestly To Walk Up And See The Gass Everywhere Is Pretty Unsettling.

We Will Get Over It. 

Randy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That sucks!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

I agree.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry to hear that. i just had the pleasure of doin business with you last week for the first time and i can say that i to have been a victim a few times myself here in port norfolk. kinda ballsy bein right on airline like that but, a crackheads a crackhead. any things taken that any of us should be on the lookout for Randy?


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

That really bites man. Sorry to hear that. I still like that guy in Florida that had that dude coming thru the roof and robbing him blind over and over and he hooked up that metal grating or whatever it was and had some juice running to it and sure enough the poor sob got zapped and that was the last time he stole ! I think the owner actually got in trouble for setting the trap which is sad too because if he wasn't "breaking in " he would still be alive.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the grate thing happened in NYC...480 3 phase...it killed the intruder...the shop onwer got off eventually...i hope they find out who got you Randy...


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Portsmouth...*

I hear you can get a good job there as a door gunner on a bread delivery truck...

Sorry... Good luck Randy, you run a good shop and deserve better.

FW


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

NYC , I don't know why I thought it was florida. I'm sure it has happened more than once as far as "the trap" but then you have to deal with the law when it works thats the sad part.But it did work so it's all good in my eyes.....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Randy, sorry to hear about the trouble and I will stop by as soon as I can to see what we can do about fixen up some burgler bars for ya.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

*Randy*

Really sorry to hear about the robbery. I hope the responsible party is caught and castrated.

I would be glad to loan you one big, bad ass dog for night watch, and I just happen to know an electrician that can wire you up something special that'll turn an intruder into a pile of burnt hair. 

Hopefully the P&S crowd will circle the wagons and show you some extra support over the next few weeks.

Thanks for all you do, don't let this get you down.

Walt


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Randy,
I'm sorry to read of the burglary. I know it is a gut wrenching experience. Sometimes a great security system is only a moderate deterrent, especially to a punk-a$$-crack-head-looking for quick cash. Try louder sirens and brighter strobe lights on your security system - they make is hard to spend time in a small room. 

Walt has a great idea. Lets stop by this week and support a good friend to P&S. I have a day off today and am making a trip over to LIP and OVP for a day of fresh salt air and maybe a fish or two. I will be stopping by to pick up a few items.

Jef
in Richmond


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thanx to all*

All the cameras, recording devices, infrared beams, or motion detection is useless.

All you wind up with is a grainy picture of some guy with a ski mast or hood over his face. I have had all of them and very sophisticated ones at that.

In a smash and grab, which is what this is, they simply cover their head smash in the glass and grab whatever. It is over in literally seconds we have all seen clips of it on TV. Unless they are caught in the act they are home free.

What I want is some type of barrier system that prevents entry. There are a number of bar systems that fold away which is probably the way we will go.

Other problem is the flack you take from the insurance company. When you file your claim they look at you as if you are the criminal. And trust me if they do pay it ( less deductible) I will either be dropped or for sure the rates will get jacked.

Just a bad situation. No proof on this part but I believe WAlt D. and I both met the guy that did this on Friday in my store. I'd bet on it.

Thanx for all of your concern, but nobody got hurt and we're back open.

Randy


----------



## nemo (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a friend who owns a small hobby shop. His store was broken into several times. He ended up getting bars welded across the windows. No break ins since.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

For anyone who wants to bash Portsmouth:



Randy, you should close up shop and go fishing, you might be happier.

Fixed due to poor judgement in wording.
Shooter


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Last reply*

I only put this up for your information and I do appreciate your concerns.

However, I ask you sincerely to not turn this into a thread of controversy, bad language, or bashing of any kind.

Shooter or Flea if you see that take it down.

Thanx........Randy


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Randy,

Sorry to hear about robbery... one of those pull down metal link barriers (or what ever you call them) would probably work well... just like the ones on pawn shops or golf shops. 

Phil


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Baitslingin*

Is that a picture of some guys leg post a shark bite? Why in the world would you want to be associated with that. I think that is crossing the line . If that is allowed on this site this will be my last post.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*The BARS are ORDERED*

We will be installing metal bars on all the windows and doors on Thursday. ( hope the perps aren't reading this; otherwise I'll have to sleep up ther Tues and Wed night ).

What a pathetic way to spend that kind of money but necessary I suppose.

If anyone out there is willing to pay $15.00 per bag of Fishbite Bloodworms and buy 150 bags let me know that would take care of it.

Thanx for all the suggestions I think this is the best way.

Randy


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

WILL keep a ear open for the WHO WHAT WHEN AND SO FORTH.If they are proud and like most fools that pull such stunts ,they will run there holes.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*I don't*

think the low-life that did it would be reading this anyway. He wasn't interested in the the gear just the $$$$ for his crack habit..


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

Then look for and listen to those who got some new stuff for a "steal",. WHAT IM SAYIN IS PEOPLE LOVE TO TALK /BRAGG. Being a good listener will help to catch a crook.It may not be today but w week from now. Randy --what shall we keep our eyes open for ? if you can say here?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i think he said crash and grab cash- as in register. the people in that part of town only want quick cash for their booze and crack whores.

they wont take the time to stay and actually steal stuff and then try to sell it or even a quick pawn, 99% of the pawn shops know stolen stuff when they see it anyway......the people who broke in Randys just after fast cash and back out again.....thats how i read it -



Baitshack said:


> Front Door Bashed In And Cash Regisiter Laying In The Middle Of The Floor. Video Is Very Grainy
> 
> Randy


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

Well -cash only -is hard to catch- then we will just have to hope some one may spit some info.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Baitshack said:


> If anyone out there is willing to pay $15.00 per bag of Fishbite Bloodworms and buy 150 bags let me know that would take care of it.
> 
> Randy



Randy,

I'll take two bags.... only 148 more to go...

Jim


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

surf rat said:


> Is that a picture of some guys leg post a shark bite? Why in the world would you want to be associated with that. I think that is crossing the line . If that is allowed on this site this will be my last post.



hey David. I hope you dont mean that bud. your one of like 3 people on this site who I think really educate folks fishin wise or that i would listen to without questioning. It really would be a terrible shame to lose ya bud. 

on a side note, got to throw lums diawa and sports rocket mkII. that thing is BAD. definately gotta find me one of them mkII's!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Might what to think about*

putting a camera outside somewhere on a pole, rooftop; get a look at them before they pull down the mask.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That sucks. If there's one thing in this world I hate, it's a $*($&^ thief


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> hey David. I hope you dont mean that bud. your one of like 3 people on this site who I think really educate folks fishin wise or that i would listen to without questioning. It really would be a terrible shame to lose ya bud.


I agree. Rat knows his chit. 

I'd hate to see ya go, my friend ... .


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Sorry to hear the news. I stopped by the shop last weekend to buy some fishbites and saw the "closed for home wind damage repairs" on the door. Sounds like you've been having some bad luck. I hope this is the end of it. Will swing in next time i'm in the area.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*Put*

me down for two bags I'll be down there Friday to pick'em up.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All I can say is that I hope Randy and his crew are packing. It sounds like its not a real safe area. Our thoughts are with you man !!! We have had our vehicles burglarized twice this year and we are supposed to be in a decent neighborhood (Russett, MD) Wish we could live full time on the Eastern Shore.


----------



## fishinfireman (Oct 20, 2006)

*2 bags*

put me down for 2 bags if i ever make it up there..

a thief will not take something to fish with, they git their food from welfare!!!!!!!!!!

move to n.c. ...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Shark bite*

Thanks for removeing it. It is something I have seen first hand more than once. Just rubbed me the wrong way. If you could have seen first hand what that Russian girl went through in the O.R. a few years ago at Norfolk General you would have a diffrent perspective on haveing a shark take a few bites out of you. Anyway thanks for removeing it.


----------

